# Moving to a bigger crate



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I have now a 9 week old puppy and he is comfortable in the crate he has now. Around how old will I need to move up in crate sizes? He is doing great with potty training. I am scared that if I go up a size in crate he may use the bathroom in it. Did anyone have this problem when moving up in crate sizes as their pup got older? I know it would be cheaper to go with the crate they will need when they are full grown.

Right now at 9 weeks he can hold it up to 6 hours. I don't try any longer than that. I want a get a wire crate but something tells me that a plastic crate would be a better way to go. Once I feel that I can trust him (say 8 months) I plan to give him free run of the house so I figure a crate would be a good idea and give him the den feel.

I plan on getting a crate off craigslist since I see some great deals on there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Until he longer fits comfortably.  You didn't mention how big he is or what size crate he's in, so it's impossible to say. Halo stayed in her shipping crate for at least a few weeks, maybe a month or more, and then moved up to an intermediate Vari Kennel. Keefer was a bigger puppy, so he went right into the intermediate size. I think he was maybe 5 months old or so before he moved up, but I can't remember for sure. Halo was quite a bit smaller, so she didn't outgrow it quite as quick.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

And as soon as I say potty training is going well, he pisses on the kitchen floor......


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Until he longer fits comfortably.  You didn't mention how big he is or what size crate he's in, so it's impossible to say. Halo stayed in her shipping crate for at least a few weeks, maybe a month or more, and then moved up to an intermediate Vari Kennel. Keefer was a bigger puppy, so he went right into the intermediate size. I think he was maybe 5 months old or so before he moved up, but I can't remember for sure. Halo was quite a bit smaller, so she didn't outgrow it quite as quick.


I need to check the crate b/c yes he is still in the shipping crate. Ok so you just moved up in crate size as they grew. I have no idea how big/small he is...lol. Hopefully I can tell size of crate on it. Look and come back with my findings.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get the biggest crate you can get with an adjustable divider. This way you can make the room inside the crate bigger as the puppy grows and won't have to keep buying new crates.

I suggest either a 42" or 48" crate depending on how big you expect your puppy to be as an adult.

Here's an example of what i'm talking about:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what the others said)

I personally like the wire crates that fold down, reason, they can see what's going on all around them, when left alone they dont get so bored by being in a crate like a vari kennel. I also found the majority of my dogs when in a vari kennel in the car, would always get car sick, but put them in a metal one and they were fine.

IF you have an Ocean State Job Lot near you, they carry 42" crates for 65$, with double doors


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Get the biggest crate you can get with an adjustable divider. This way you can make the room inside the crate bigger as the puppy grows and won't have to keep buying new crates.
> 
> I suggest either a 42" or 48" crate depending on how big you expect your puppy to be as an adult.
> 
> ...


Same one I bought from Amazon. I have a smaller one in my bedroom but as soon as he outgrows that one will be moved to the big one while I'm away.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Actually look for one with free shipping, those things are heavy! I didn't have to pay for SH a few months ago thru Amazon.


----------

